# How long do ergos last?



## Brighids Flame (Feb 23, 2011)

I found an organic ergo carrier on craigslist that is being sold for $55. The ad says that the carrier has been used quite a bit for 2 years, so I'm wondering if it would still be safe to use for another few years. How much wear and tear can an ergo get in 2 years, and at what point is it unsafe to use? Thanks!


----------



## midnightwriter (Jan 1, 2009)

I'd say they last forever. Unless you see any obvious parts of wear or holes or anything like that. I had mine for 8 years, used on and off with all of my kids. I think it can easily last another 8. However, I hear that now they are made in China--not sure if the quality went down a bit. But in any case, 2 years of use is nothing, imo.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I think it should be fine as long as you check the seams to make sure there is no damage. A friend of mine used one for all 3 of her kids and it is still good.
Good deal!


----------



## Brighids Flame (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you! Does $55 seem like a good deal if it doesn't have any damage?


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

I have had my ergo for just over a year. Yesterday I noticed some threads popped and the stitching below the shoulder strap is coming undone. I am shocked that this has happened as I use it everyday and nothing was wrong with it until yesterday. I'm not sure if it effects the function of the carrier as it is just the stitching between the canvas part and the cotton part if that makes sense. Any advice and sorry for hijacking!


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

After two years of heavy use ours is missing the snaps on one side and the seams are falling apart. 55 sounds like a lot for a heavily used ergo. I would save up money and try to get a new one.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

I have had mine for 2 1/2 years and its been used practically daily, first for a toddler and now for a newborn. Its in good condition but faded.

I think 55 is a bit much for a heavily used carrier. They sale in the 90s range brand new so I wouldn't pay 55 for a 2 year old one thats been heavily used.


----------



## teeg1973 (Oct 15, 2008)

I know this thread is a little old, but I will add my experience anyway...

I used mine daily with my first daughter until she was 3.5 and I am now using it with my YDD who is currently 8 months. Mine clearly shows age on it: is is faded and on the inside there are some spots where it is threadbare and you can see material under the canvas. The seams are all perfectly fine though, so I see this merely as a cosmetic issue. I did have the buckle come undone for the first and only time recently though....not sure if that is due to age or not, but I have made sure that I now definitely use the safety elastic.

$55 seems high


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

The one we borrowed to see if we liked it enough to buy had been passed down through two kids and used for two years for each of them...held up like a charm and has now been passed to a third child.

The Ergo is a genius and we love it. I was never able to find a used one as cheaply as $55! If it's a real deal Ergo, I think it's a real deal.


----------



## AndreaOlson (Apr 8, 2011)

That sounds like a great deal...throwing in my 2 cents: I got mine for free from Freecycle, it was used with 2 children prior to our use, and it is totally solid. Used by us for 1 year now, we have learned how to change the straps to be used on the hip and it's tremendously helpful for a fussy toddler to feel closer to ya. 

You can use them (if not damaged) for many, many years....I've seen moms with 4 year olds on their backs in the Ergo. I personally believe the construction is the best of any similar carrier.

 Andrea


----------



## IncompetentHousewife (May 10, 2007)

I had to laugh when I saw this thread title. I bought my Ergo 8 years ago and have used it lots since then with four kids and it's still going strong! I bought it to carry my toddler on a mission trip to Belarus. It is definitely faded, and there are some huge stains on the shoulder straps and sides -- but that's only because I wear it while working in our family's sugarbush as we make maple syrup as well as on my parents' farm. It has been used hard!

Mine is the old style. It has Velcro to hold the hood up, no snaps. The hood isn't as deep.

Someone mentioned seeing a 4yo carried in an Ergo. I only carried my 5yo once, at the LLLI conference in Chicago. But it often gets used to carry a 3yo, including my heavy 3yo foster son with special needs.

I'm gushing. I just love my Ergo and am jonesing for a second so my husband and I can each carry one of our toddler foster sons.


----------

